# dallas north aquarium sale nov. 20-21 st



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Dallas north aquariums
2910 e. trinity mills rd Carrollton, tx 75006 972-492-6165.

got some mail- mail from them today.

the trinity mills rd contruction is completed.

they will be having a sale on november 20-21st

15% off tanks and dry goods (not sure if that is just new or if that will be used tanks too).
25% off live stock, (not sure if that will encluded plants too).

they are on trinity mills rd. between marsh and midway. if heading west they are on the left, if heading east they are on the right.

:drinkers: hope they will have some good buys...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

did any one go to the sale.. wonder if they have any cool stuff.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i stop by on the way home not much stuff.. i need see a plen plex 1,000 canister filter for $50.00, a 100g for $200.00 with stand, lids, and lights. a 55g complete 140.00


----------

